# Spiral Conic



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

i recently purchased a colnago slx spiral conic, i have tenatively dated it around 1990/91. i have not seen any 'spiral conic' bikes that look quite the same and was hoping this group could provide some confirmation. the rear brake cable uses braze-ons, the head tube lugs are chrome and cut out on the lower. the drive side chain stay is chromed. shimano 105 gruppo, except RD which is shimano 600, brakes are dual pivot, the wheel set is campagnolo deep v 'atlanta 96' with continental tires (clinchers) here are some pictures. i hope to get some better ones up soon.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*1988*

This is from the Bulgier posting of catalogs and shows the 1988 line up.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I am very sure the Conic Spiral is in the 1990/1991 catalogue. It might be available even later than that. I can check it for you later tonight.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

*similar*

thanks for the replies. i have seen the '88 catalogue at bulgiers and it is very similar except for the head lugs as far as i can tell. it does have 'colnago' on the seat stays and not the club.
tmluk, thanks, someone alsosuggested that because of the lugwork it might have been an earlier version but it would have to have been earlier than the '88. i don't think i posted the SN if that helps it is C 601.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Lugwork's fairly standard*

I have same lugs on a late 1990's Tecnos 2000. The key is actually the way the rear brake cable is being handled. Eventually abandoned for the throught the top tube method which itself, depending on the model, was abandoned for the split method along the 7 o'clock position under the top tube. Also, later Conics came with the Prescia fork, I think beginning in the early 1990's. All my catalogs from that period are in storage or tossed so I'll have to look for some pics.





terrors said:


> thanks for the replies. i have seen the '88 catalogue at bulgiers and it is very similar except for the head lugs as far as i can tell. it does have 'colnago' on the seat stays and not the club.
> tmluk, thanks, someone alsosuggested that because of the lugwork it might have been an earlier version but it would have to have been earlier than the '88. i don't think i posted the SN if that helps it is C 601.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

*lugwork*

the lugwork thing is interesting. In the 1988 catalogue picture the lugs aren't chromed or the same style but everything else seems the same. when would they have done it with the chromed lugs and the same brake cable set up as pictured? earlier or later?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

I have checked some of my Catalogues.
The Conic SLX Spiral is offered till 1994.
The steat stays with "clover" stampings started around 1990/1991.
The chrome head lugs, I guess estimate, started around 1989/1990.

So the "Colnago" stampings on the seat stays suggest a pre-1990/1991frame. And the chrome head lugs suggest a post 1987/1988 frame. So I would peg it a 1989/1990 frame.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

By the way, does your frame has Campagnolo rear drop-outs and Colnago front drop-outs?

My 1990 frame SN runs with Fxxx where x is a number. So your SN being Cxxx suggests a pre-1990 frame.


----------



## terrors (Apr 19, 2005)

*dropout*

hi tmluk, yes the front dropouts are colnago and rear campagnolo. i wasn't sure about the forks being original but i guess they are although i would like to get some 'prescia' forks.
i think i might gradually try to rebuild this to original. i guess that would mean campy stuff either chorus or record, maybe super record. i by chance have a wheelset that is quite close to the original i think. it is ambrosio metamorphosis tubulars dark gray almost black rims but i do like the wheels that are on it. first thing i am doing is getting rid of that bar tape i'm putting some black on. any idea what year the spiral conic first appeared? was that tubing used for any other model? cheers


----------

